# EPIC Reader!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Shockingly fast!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahahaha!!! thats so neat...

That was my favorite book when I was little. I used to make my dad try to read it fast too. XD


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

All I heard was ssssssssssssss and people laughing


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

too bad you can't understand her 

I could do the same with a mouthful of marbles


----------

